# 8 hp Briggs Carb question



## DWerner (Oct 24, 2010)

I have an old snapper comet with an 8 HP briggs. It was in pretty rough shape when I got it but it was cheap. On the single body carb there is a spring that is attached to the throttle linkage(the linkage actually goes inside the spring) This spring was never connected to anything when I bought it. Can anybody tell me where to connect it to. Also if you have any advise on tuning this bad boy up I'm all ears Thanks


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

If i had to guess i would say that this spring connects to the governer. Assuming it has a governer that is inside of the crankcase, there should be an arm protruding from the side of the crankcase.


----------



## DWerner (Oct 24, 2010)

ok thanks John I'll look into it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jsohn is correct- one side of the spring connects to the throttle plate ( where the link attaches to on the carb) - the other side hooks to the governer arm ( under the throttle cage) - basically its just to keep the motor from surging when idling - keeps a slight bit of tension on it to idle smooth.

Ive replaced a couple of them before.


----------



## DWerner (Oct 24, 2010)

So it connects to the same place the linkage attaches on both ends? That seems like it wouldn't do anything. I must not be understanding it right. I'll try to attach a picture so I can try to understand. I work better with pictures anyway.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yepper - i cant see how it works either , but if theres a lil slop where the links are- the spring makes up for it - some of my tractors dont have one and work fine.


----------

